# NIE & Residency



## Julesy (May 12, 2011)

Firstly I apologise as I know there have been many posts regarding this subject. I have trawled through trying to find a similar situ to my own to no avail. 

We moved to Spain 6 month ago. My husband works overseas and is not in the country for anywhere near 185 days. My daughter and I however are. Do we need an NIE and residency or just an NIE? Does my husband need them as well? What is the difference between the two? I have been told so much conflicting information I am very confused. Also does residency entitle us to the Spanish healthcare system or do you have to pay into this to be eligible? (my daughter and I are not working and as my husband is out of the country for more than 185 days he doesn't pay into the system either)

Any info and 'gentle' explanation would be greatly received. 

Many thanks.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Julesy said:


> Firstly I apologise as I know there have been many posts regarding this subject. I have trawled through trying to find a similar situ to my own to no avail.
> 
> We moved to Spain 6 month ago. My husband works overseas and is not in the country for anywhere near 185 days. My daughter and I however are. Do we need an NIE and residency or just an NIE? Does my husband need them as well? What is the difference between the two? I have been told so much conflicting information I am very confused. Also does residency entitle us to the Spanish healthcare system or do you have to pay into this to be eligible? (my daughter and I are not working and as my husband is out of the country for more than 185 days he doesn't pay into the system either)
> 
> ...


NIE is just a register of foreigners living in Spain that states where you live & who you are, as you are a EEC citizen (I will assume you all are) you will automatically become a resident after a certain time.
If your husband lives in Spain he will need an NIE.

A resident card is issued to non EEC citizens & was given to a number of us Ex-Pats who applied for them, but this has now ceased and most will have now run out. These were handy as they could be used as ID as they had your photo etc included & I still use my old card for this purpose.

As you do not pay into the system you will not be entitled to enter the Spanish NHS, but should you hold a UK (?) EHIC card you will be able to obtain emergency treatment for any health issues.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Julesy said:


> Firstly I apologise as I know there have been many posts regarding this subject. I have trawled through trying to find a similar situ to my own to no avail.
> 
> We moved to Spain 6 month ago. My husband works overseas and is not in the country for anywhere near 185 days. My daughter and I however are. Do we need an NIE and residency or just an NIE? Does my husband need them as well? What is the difference between the two? I have been told so much conflicting information I am very confused. Also does residency entitle us to the Spanish healthcare system or do you have to pay into this to be eligible? (my daughter and I are not working and as my husband is out of the country for more than 185 days he doesn't pay into the system either)
> 
> ...


you & your daughter do need to register as residents - it's just a formality, but a necessary one

you are supposed to register after 90 days, so for your husband thisis where it could get confusing - though if he is flitting in & out & never clocks up 90 days in a row, then he doesn't need to 

healthcare - unfortunately has nothing to do with residency - even spanish citizens don't get free healthcare unless they pay into the system - so in most of the country, unless you're paying in, you can't use it

your EHIC (if you have one) entitles you only to emergency treatment, and is meant for holidaymakers really, so although you MIGHT get away with using it for 2 years, don't count on it

if your husband is working for a UK company & paying tax & NI through them, you can access the Spanish healthcare system under a reciprcal agreement - you need to get in touch with the DWP in Newcastle & explain the situation & ask for form S1


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> you & your daughter do need to register as residents - it's just a formality, but a necessary one
> 
> you are supposed to register after 90 days, so for your husband thisis where it could get confusing - though if he is flitting in & out & never clocks up 90 days in a row, then he doesn't need to
> 
> ...


Yep! I just thought I'd add that both xabiachica and myself are in a similar position with husbands who work abroad and we wives left in Spain with the children. My husband works in the uk and pays his taxes and NI there. My husband has an NIE, but isnt a resident of Spain, (the kids and I are). His healthcare in Spain is covered by the reciprocal arrangement between the two countries. The children and I are residents of Spain and are actually also covered by the reciprocal arrangement under my husbands payments. He is also allowed to claim child allowance in the UK because of his payments there.

So in a nutshell, you and your daughter should be residents and for your husband its not necessary and you should all be covered for medical expenses via the UK, but as Xabiachica says, you need to speak to DWP in Newcastle

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

playamonte said:


> NIE is just a register of foreigners living in Spain that states where you live & who you are, as you are a EEC citizen (I will assume you all are) you will automatically become a resident after a certain time.
> If your husband lives in Spain he will need an NIE.


I don't think that's the case, you don't automatically become resident. You have to apply for it.

Looks like the card is making a comeback. The British Embassy site has updated information:



> Residence requirements
> 
> From 28 March 2007, Royal Decree 240/07 requires that all EU citizens planning to reside in Spain for more than 3 months should register in person at the Oficina de Extranjeros in their province of residence or at designated Police stations. However, you will no longer be issued with a residence card with a printed photograph. Instead you will be issued an A4 printed Residence Certificate stating your name, address, nationality, NIE number (Número de Identificación Extranjeros) and date of registration.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> I don't think that's the case, you don't automatically become resident. You have to apply for it.
> 
> Looks like the card is making a comeback. The British Embassy site has updated information:


Yes it gets confusing. In fact you dont apply for residencia, you sign on the list of foreigners and you get a certificate to prove that you have done so ... nowadays the certificate also includes your NIE number .... which also has nothing to do with residencia. Your certificate cant be used as identification either ... it's a wonderful system :confused2:


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I see that you are resident in Mallorca, one thing might be of interest to you, find out if residents of the baleares islas are entitled to reduced internal air and ferry fares.

Here in the Canary Islands our internal fares are reduced almost to half price in some cases, so because of we very quickly obtained our residencia, the reduction on the first ferry paid for the cost of the residencia. We now take our discounted holidays in other Canary Islands, Asturias, Granada, and in September we fly to Mallorca for seven days. My advice would be obtain residencia for all, even the cat

Hepa


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

To put it simply, if you wish to apply solely for a NIE number you use this form:

http://www.mir.es/SGACAVT/modelos/extranjeria/ex_15.pdf

and if you wish to apply to for a certificate of registration you use this one:

http://www.mir.es/SGACAVT/modelos/extranjeria/ex_18.pdf


----------



## Julesy (May 12, 2011)

Thank you to everyone who took the time to reply. There were even some conflicting views on here but I think I've got it clear in my head now. My daughter and I will apply for both and my husband just the NIE. Thank you also for the info regarding the reduced fares when becoming a resident, all the info was very useful. Thank you.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

As far as I see it there are no disadvantages to getting your NIE and residency (also after you have those register on the local padron - it only gives YOU the right to vote but it gives the local authority a sum of money to cover your presence in their area).

As far as ID is concerned, exchange your UK driving licence for a Spanish one and you will get a photocard with your NIE number on it which will be accepted in most places as an ID card (saves lugging your passport around all the time, although, officially you are supposed to have it with you at all times, if you can prove your identity with your driving licence, it is usually considered sufficient)


----------



## Julesy (May 12, 2011)

Do I have to re-sit my test to swap to a Spanish licence?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Julesy said:


> Do I have to re-sit my test to swap to a Spanish licence?


This rather depends on where you are. Some people tell me that they had to retest, others that they had to have a medical, etc. All the DGTs (and Foreigners' Offices) are supposed to sing from the same song sheet but sometimes they seem to have a different tune! 

In Jaén, we had no retest, no medical, just went in, asked, filled in the form, presented our evidence (plus the usual photocopies) of residence, NIE, the requisite photos, etc. handed over the fee and UK licences, were given a temporary Spanish licence for use in the interim and, when we were notified by phone, went back to Jaén (we live about 70km away) and collected our new Spanish licences.

It is very definitely a good idea to do it before you are 70 (when the UK licence expires) otherwise you have to apply for a NEW Spanish licence and your old UK is no longer valid nor usable as evidence of your driving ability which means driving tests, etc and I've heard, that some have had to undergo a course of instruction through a driving school, plus the medical, etc. I did mine when I was 69½ and no problems, I now have a licence through to when I am 74.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Julesy said:


> Thank you to everyone who took the time to reply. There were even some conflicting views on here but I think I've got it clear in my head now. My daughter and I will apply for both and my husband just the NIE. Thank you also for the info regarding the reduced fares when becoming a resident, all the info was very useful. Thank you.



Spain is full of contradictions and conflicting advise! It changes from area to area and from day to day, but the basics are the same - mostly lol!!!!

The driving license thing, well I was told that the only reason to change it is if it doesnt have your correct address on it or has expired - that one was a shock to me, I hjave a UK/EU license/photo card one and didnt realise they have a life span of 10 years, unlike the old paper ones that lasted til you were 70!!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## Julesy (May 12, 2011)

I've definitely learnt a lot today and can see this forum becoming very addictive! Is it any good for recipies!! Lol


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Julesy said:


> I've definitely learnt a lot today and can see this forum becoming very addictive! Is it any good for recipies!! Lol


LOL, this is from our Portugal section http://www.expatforum.com/expats/welcome-inn/33815-recipes-only-44.html#post586451


Jo xxx


----------



## Julesy (May 12, 2011)

Hahahaha brilliant. Thanks jojo


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Julesy said:


> Do I have to re-sit my test to swap to a Spanish licence?


No.


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

...unless you have a driving licence issued in the Channel Islands or the Isle of Man.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

What is it like in Javea to change your driving licence from British to a Spanish one? ,and where do you do this? will I be required to sit the test again or just have a medical in Javea region.
, Also what is the procedure if you live in Javea to get residencia,where do we go for that. we already have an NIE already which we got in Catargena, I know we will have to go to the old town hall for this one.
Would it be easier for us to get a gestor? to help. and can anybody recommend a good one please.


----------

